# Pets!



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just collected our 7 month border collie from my sister in laws after a 24 hour 'sleepover';

She said that it would have been easier to look after and be responsible for 2 two year old children than one border collie for the night :lol:


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I once volunteered to look after a friends 4 month old field spaniel - it ate a hole in my kitchen floor and I had to take holidays to look after it  
they felt so guilty they invited me round for supper and thats where I met John - that puppy has a lot to answer for
Chris


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Puppies are a handful and very tiring  

We have a 2yr old Spaniel and 14 weeks old :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Our Pippa also proving high spirited. Add to that she has just started her first season!
So last night decided to sleep her in her cage to prevent any mess.
There she was 2 feet away from me in the bedroom howling and whining with * separation* problems. She gave in at 0430 this morning.

Needless to say she is now curled up in a tight ball fast asleep.

Think I'm going to jump on her!!

:twisted: :lol:


----------

